# Pokoušet se + inf. reflexive form



## Odriski

Good day everyone!
I am wondering, if some Czech words in infinitive and reflexive form follow some other Czech words in reflexive form, then it will have two "se", so how do we deal with "se"?
Eg. Pokoušela se, can we use Pokoušela se + inf. in reflexive form such as "přiblížit se"? Then it will be "Pokoušela se přiblížit se", right? So how should we deal with the second "se"? 
a) Put the second "se" behind the first "se" like "Pokoušela se se přiblížit"?
b) The second "se" must be behind the word "přiblížit" like "Pokoušela se přiblížit se"?
c) No need to use one more "se", just one "se" like "Pokoušela se přiblížit"?
d) There is no such use that inf. in reflexive form follows the word "Pokoušela se"?
e) inf. in reflexive form can follow the word "Pokoušela se", but we should try to avoid such use?

Please tell me, when this case happen, how do you guys deal with the reflexive word "se"? case a)? case b)? case c)? case d) or case e)?
Please let me know, thanks
PS: Sorry I could not express this issue in Czech language very well, so I write down this question in English


----------



## kuba kuba

Others will answer much better than me - I haven't the faintest idea what that 'reflexive form' is actually  but I will put down some ideas about how I feel reading the versions you mentioned. 

a) Pokoušela se se přiblížit k lesu - Sounds correct to me
b) Pokoušela se přiblížit se - Sounds bad, but native would say that
c) Pokoušela se přiblížit - Souds correct again, no difference in comparison to the first one
d) I'm sorry :-D
e) Are you doing this on purpose? :-D 

As a native with almost no grammar knowledge I can only assess the sound and feeling about the whole thing. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Pokoušela se přiblížit - nejlepší
Pokoušela se přiblížit se - může být
Pokoušela se se přiblížit - ne (Vím, že kuba kuba psal, že jemu to zní dobře, ale mně ne.


Zajímavost bokem:
Známý je konstrukt: Nesnese se se sestrou.
Zkusil jsem vymyslet něco ještě "sesesovatějšího": Má obsese se se sesekáváním (libovolné dokončení věty).


----------



## veliz

V jedné větě se mohou vyskytnout dvě slovesa s výrazy _se, si_.  Pravidla pro vypouštění či ponechávání jednoho z nich v mluvnicích  nenajdeme. *Obvykle *sice* tam, kde se ve větě setkají dvě reflexiva se, jedno z nich vynecháváme*, pokud tím nedojde k narušení větného významu, není to však nutné, např. _přinutili se smát (se), všichni se snaží vrátit (se)_. Pokud by došlo vynecháním jednoho _se_ ke změně významu, je třeba obě zvratná zájmena ponechat:_ snažím se nezlobit se_ (nebýt rozčilený) × _snažím se nezlobit_ (např. nezlobit rodiče). 

  Setká-li se ve větě zvratné _se_ a _si_, pak ani jedno reflexivum vynechat nelze, např. _dovolujeme si obrátit se na Vás s dotazem, snažil se upořádat si všechny věci_. V některých případech by dokonce vynechání jednoho ze zvratných zájmen mohlo pozměnit význam: _snažil jsem se při řešení úkolu pomoci otázkami_ (pomoci někomu jinému) × _snažil jsem se při řešení úkolu pomoci si otázkami _(pomoci sám sobě). (prirucka.ujc.cas.)


----------



## Odriski

Thank you Kuba, because when two "se" meet together, it seems a little strange for me. I just write down five possible cases that you may deal with. You don't have to answer all of them, just pick up the most common use.


----------



## Odriski

Specially thank Hrdlodus and Veliz, and Veliz, Váše vysvětlení je podrobné, mnoho jsem se naučil, děkuji!


----------



## bibax

Pokoušela *se se* přiblížit k ...  (to nezní vůbec dobře)

Pokud se přidá na začátek nějaké příslovce (adverb) nebo jiné slovo, tak se ta dvě zvratná _*se*_ dostanou dále od sebe:

Vždycky (občas, často, pravidelně, ...) *se* pokoušela přiblížit *se* k ....  (to již zní více než přijatelně)


> Nesnese se se sestrou.


Druhé *se* (= with) je předložka, kterou nelze vypustit. První *se* je možno přemístit:

_Je všeobecně známo, že *se* nesnese *se* sestrou._


----------



## Bohemos

<>Možnosti a (reálné) meze češtiny<>

Sepsáno v rychlosti, mám pořád vykloubené rameno...

a) "*Se*tkat *se* *se* *se*dmi *se*strami..." // "*Se*tkání *se* *se*dmi *se*strami *se* protáhlo až do večera." => Synonyma
b) "*Se* *se*strou *se* *se*tká *se*stra v *se*dm večer (kontext: dvojčata; 19 hod.).",
c) "*Se*dm *se*kund *se*dět *se* *se*dmi *se*strami *se* mi moc nezamlouvalo, nelíbilo. (kontext: *se*tkání)",

Existuje také např. sloveso: "*sese*kat"

Vazby: 
a) "Pokusit *se se se*tkat *se* *se*strou *se* mu ale nezdařilo/nepodařilo."
Rozbor:
- x1) pokusit se o něco,
- x2) setkat se s(-e) někým (dle vazby, pádu),
- x3) zdařit se něco/podařit se něco


S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------

